# I am well and truely disgusted!!



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Just did a quick search on hamster euthanasia and came across this thread on a random forum. Makes me ashamed to be human!!

hamster euthanasia - an ethical question


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

urghhh this is just not nice! vile people!  cant read anymore!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its just some peoples idea of humour. You will come across a lot of forums like that.

Thats actually tame compared to one place i used to visit.

You will find most of them arent serious, those that are, are just very sad individuals.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gawd thats awful how did they get so many nasty bar stewards in one forum. They all laughed at the one person who suggested taking it to a vets.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I know it seems vile but he asked them not to send any p*sstakes and he got them!! Never invite people not to say anything because they always will.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

My OH used to be registered with that forum but he left due to alot of people being so vile 

They're constantly like that and the mods don't give a damn!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

those people really are discusting. its not a sense of humor is just a group of vile, nasty, demented people who need locking up.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

That's very, very sick.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

It seems like an obvious answer, if my pet was ill, then a trip to the vet would be in order. They seem like horrible people who don't give a ****. I'm glad that this forum isn't like that. When I came here, I was amazed by the niceness of people and their knowledge!

Char
xxx


----------



## sayj (May 31, 2009)

OMG I've just been reading some of the things people ave been saying on that forum, I'm hoping to God that none of these people own pets or ever will, I'm totally disghusted. My OH had to stop me from reading it as i was getting so mad! Some people are just SICK AARGH!!!!!!!!!!:angry: I'm so glad there are nice people in here too


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

If Your Pet Is Ill , If U truly loved it it would be up the vet that day ,, 
It is disgusting all the people on these forums :thumbdown:


----------

